# Party us over, downsizing, giving stuff away......



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Our 216 Witches Ball was Friday night, an awesome time.









We had between 55-60 attending and some fantastic costumes....... and I am slowly putting stuff away now.

I although in many of the years past, around Wednesday the week before the party, I would tell myself, exhausted, "this is it, the last one, this has become a monster".... this time I committed to myself that I will not do these "grand scale" productions again. My wife does help me moving stuff, but I am the creative one of us and because of who I am, I always have to do "at least as big as last year" . I just can't do "simple". That, and I am retiring in 2 months and am looking forward to removing stress from my life.

With all of that being said, I am looking to get rid of at least half of my stuff. I am not looking to sell anything. But some of it is big and might be a little costly to ship. All of the Omenwood hotel and signage I want to get rid of. I also have lots of dyed/tattered clothes, old drapes and felts that we used to cover furniture. And I am going through my lighting and will be getting rid of some of that as well. I am in the MA/New England area, if anyone is in this area who wants this stuff, PM me. 

As I sort and re-store stuff the next few weeks, I will have better description of what I want to get rid of, and can post pics/lists. Just putting this out there now to gauge interest. I would really like to see this stuff go use rather than end up in a landfill somewhere, and again, I am not looking to sell anything.

Hope everyone else's part went well!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm interested and would make the drive. I loved your omniwood hotel setup. I will be anxiously awaiting pictures. 
I too am purging old themes. Nothing Halloween though. It's those other holidays and past crabfest themes. 

Good luck, once you retire you can really start to unwind. You need a hobby or come next year your party will become three times as big due to "all your free time"
LOL


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd be interested in paying to have stuff shipped depending on what your collection of smaller items looks like. I'm just getting started on doing haunts and parties so could use all the decor I can get my hands on!


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

John, we are running with a hotel theme in 2017. I'm not sure where you are located but I am potentially interested in your candle display, vintage props like the radio, phone and others. SENDING you a message.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for everything. I've repacked and found safe spaces for everything but the paint can up lights. I placed them in back of hubbys closet. Let's see how long this takes for him to even notice. Lol

Just baked the last of Gary's apples. I wouldn't mind making a trip back next year for the cortlands and his homemade honey. 

Wishing you a wonderful holiday ❤


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I still have stuff to get rid of. Not sure how many people read these forums in the "off season" but I'll try. I still have the flying crank ghost. It is a rubber skull mask filled with expanding foam, so it got big. The arms and body and cloth are big also, overall this thing is probably 8 feet. When I last flew it 15+ years ago, I had it rigged from a tree branch WAY above and hoisted it up. The gear motor and frame were way high, painted black and invisible at night. So if any one wants this thing they can have it if they pay shipping. I figure I can photograph the the gear motor frame, and then take it apart, removing the one long piece of wood which is a 1x3 maybe 5+ feet long. The rest are all smaller pieces and can pack up in a modest box and shouldn't weigh much. I can take detail pics of the whole frame before I take it apart for reference.

Oh, the head has clear glass marble eyes with LEDs behind them. It is really cool, then the head swings and looks directly at you, the suddenly get real red as the light fills the glass marbles. I have everything, all the lines wires, etc. But again, this thing will need someone a bit handy to get it all set up, and it will not work indoors. I'd say you need at least 20 feet of height to get it set up right. Even if you can't get up that high in a tree, you could probably just throuw a rope over a high branch and hoist it. I used to put a 2ft blacklight on the ground underneath it too.

I will inventory the other stuff I have an post in this thread. Really need to finish this basement cleanout.

Oh, and I still have a bucky left that I will take $50 plus shipping for. celipops was going to take it when she was here, but we overlooked it. PM if you are interested, pics to follow.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I have this lot of stuff all packed up now, pay shipping and it is yours. Package weighs 10 lbs, ups.com would probably be cheapest, my zip is 01827. You can get shipping estimates at ups.com (make sure you select residential address for delivery) or usps.com for US Postal.

To the person who PM'ed me about the flying crank ghost, I will get it disassembled and packed an weighed in the next day or two.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

There is a rubber hand under the box lid, you can see the fingers, and the jack o lanterns have LED inside and are motion or sound triggered and say something and flash when triggered. Those terra cotta wall sconces I greyed/aged and both have a small piece broken off in the frint, you can see in the pic. The grey blob near the big spider is a rubber brain.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Box of pillar candles. All are heavy, thick real wax candles. Box weighs 12 lbs, probably best ship UPS. I'll repack them. Get shipping quote from UPS.com, use from ZIP 01827.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Box of green blobs made out of expanding foam, some corrugated plastic pipes. Used this in a "toxic" bathroom scene one year, put blobs on ceiling. There is an old brass lantern/fixture in there. Again, free, you pay shipping.


----------



## mozelle.coffman (Feb 13, 2017)

for the love of god, i miss this kind of party, how I wish i can have this party again in my own house with the a vampire theme


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Bumping this. Still have the buckey, $50 plus shipping. Also the Flying crank ghost is yours for shipping cost, it is packed in 2 boxes and again it is very, very big and tall and I would say it needs at least 20 feet of overhead height to fly. Not something for use indoors unless you live in a coliseum or something.


----------

